# Transparent Plant Leaves



## sushithebettafish (Mar 26, 2021)

Hello fish friends!

The older leaves on my plant are turning transparent. I do not know the plant type... I got it from a pack of bulbs from Petco. It has been growing great! However, I noticed recently that some of the older leaves are turning transparent. I didn't think much of this until I read online that dead plants can kill fish? I am seeing a lot of conflicting information and was just hoping for some clarity!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I believe that's a Nitrogen deficiency. Do you use fertilizers? What are your Nitrates?

I would suggest the substrate and liquid ferts here https://www.nilocg.com/


----------



## sushithebettafish (Mar 26, 2021)

I do not use fertilizers and nitrates are 0. Aren't nitrogen products harmful to the fish? Thanks.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Nitrogen is essential to plant growth that is why it's included in all fertilizers; both aquatic and terrestrial.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

As far as I know Sword plants take up almost all of their nutrients via the roots.

I haven‘t been growing them on a substrate like yours (small rocks) so I only guess that inserting root tablets underneath the plant wouldn‘t be too successful here as their nutrients might be just washed out in a short matter of time.

These kind of plants are usually grown outside the water and therefore have to adopt to growing under water anyway. This often shows in rotten leaves in the beginning before they grow new under water leaves.

Maybe somebody here has grown them on substrate like yours and could chime in to attest that it will either work out or not.

In case it does not there‘s a bunch of other plants you can happily grow in your tank (provided a bit of fertilization).


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

While observations about Swords are accurate this is a plant bulb. "Betta Bulbs" and others sold in stores are a type of Aponogeton which are true aquatic plants. Whether in sand or rocks, if the roots of a plant reach the fert tab they will benefit.

While melting can occur during replanting or transitioning from emerged to submerged conditions, nutrient deficiencies are 99% the cause in non-transitioning aquarium plants. Here's a chart:


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

I see. We don‘t have bulbs advertised for Betta tanks here, so it never came to my mind that it could be an Aponogetum.

I‘m sorry that it appeared as any kind of Sword Plant to me.


----------



## sushithebettafish (Mar 26, 2021)

Thank you all very much for your help. I am starting a fertilizer in hopes to save my plant!!

Follow up question-- the tank has recently started growing quite a bit of algae. Will using algae control hurt the plant? And will a fertilizer encourage algae growth? 

Thanks!


----------



## DE-BETTA-BOWL <3 (Jun 13, 2021)

Interesting! We’re did you buy them?


----------

